# Outlets for People Not Feeling Well



## downthehall (Jan 11, 2017)

There are a few platforms that people from DPSH use: Chat, FB groups, Forum, etc.

*I was wondering if Will, Aura, Griff and maybe Aust wanted to make a place* (within a certain chat platform) *that is open to everybody and not ruled by authoritarian, power-hungry control* such is that of the Room of apoplexiis.

***There needs to be a good outlet that people who are not feeling well can talk and express and get help from other sufferers, regardless of their diagnosis.*** The freedom is needed to *allow EVERYONE to be included into a place where perhaps people can be there for help at nearly all times (as had been the case in the past). *

There are so many people who past from here, that I think *a PLACE WHERE PEOPLE SUFFERING FROM DEPRESSION, ANXIETY, DP, DR and OTHER PSYCHIATRIC/PSYCHOLOGICAL DISORDERS needs to be established* WITHOUT THE POWER-HUNGRY PERSON WHO IS OVERLOOKING THE PLACE WE HAVE NOW (in this other platform).

IT SHOULD BE FREE. Free of modding for the most part. IT SHOULD BE MORE OR LESS JUDGMENTAL. IT SHOULD HAVE FREE SPEECH. *BUT IT SHOULD BE OPEN TO EVERYONE!!!!! * *AND BE INCLUSIVE AND HELPFUL TO THOSE IN NEED OF MENTAL HEALTH ASSISTANCE* THROUGH A (feeling of acceptance) *GROUP OF PEOPLE WHO SUFFER FROM THE SAME ISSUES, PROBLEMS, THINGS.....* AND *SO THAT NO ONE DON'T FEEL ALONE IN THIS!*


----------

